

Paradoxes of the freelance world - emontero1
http://www.elvismontero.com/2009/05/11/paradoxes-of-the-freelance-world/

======
pie
This all boils down to the fact that clients hiring freelancers are often
clueless about defining their own needs and identifying/hiring someone who can
get the work done.

It is _very_ frustrating to see how many people seem to be looking for unpaid
or grossly underpaid labor, and that some of them are probably succeeding.

This is why establishing strong relationships with your best clients is a key
aspect of freelancing.

